# Electronic Marmite



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Now you have all seen one of these before.....a certain forum member has one...and he definately loves it :tongue2:










I have had this stuck in a drawer for quite a while, it belongs to somebody else who wanted me to fix it, however whenever i present a solution for a fix...its either too expensive, not the right time...etc...you get the picture.

Anyway, i thought that whilst its still here i would transplant the movement from my Ultronic Chrono into it.......pop on a nice strap and wear it for a bit....










It would seem though that i am firmly in the alternative Marmite camp.....i'm sorry Jason...but i hate it...its bloody ghastly....

A mini poll would be useful....who's for and who's against?

Keith


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Not for me either Keith, it's on a par with leopard print underwear and Marmite, I would have to be senile to wear it :to_become_senile:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm loving both Keith :thumbsup:


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

PhilM said:


> I'm loving both Keith :thumbsup:


Weirdo!!!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Superb Keith! I have to say neither of the SSonic cases of this shape (SS or Au) do anthing for me... I dont know why but even that blue dial SS one I had didnt gel with me like the FM and SM120c do... In all honesty, I think lack of center mins is the biggest killer for me, all chronos should have that feature imho


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

:lol:

Great topic Kieth...

I DO like mine, but it only gos with certain 'attire' like brown trousers etc...... 

Hence I dont wear it often, but Im a firm believer that every wis should have at least 1 goldie in the collection just for the appropriate occasion......

Mine is different anyway, you cant make a gold watch funky by puttting those big markers on it, you need nice subtle classy markers like mine...


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

Can't stand marmite...........but I like the look of that.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

jasonm said:


> I DO like mine, but it only gos with certain 'attire' like brown trousers etc......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

KEITHT said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > I'm loving both Keith :thumbsup:
> ...


What's wrong with being weird :tongue2:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

As long as I dont wear a cardigan Im Ok.....


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

jasonm said:


> As long as I dont wear a cardigan Im Ok.....


That's what you think


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

I hate Marmite but I don't mind this at all. I think the grey on the dial and tachy ring helps to tone the whole thing down. Still not sure if I would ever actually wear it though.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> Still not sure if I would ever actually wear it though.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


This from the man who spent 2 weeks preening himself in the Mirrored dial Seamaster!!!!!!


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

KEITHT said:


> Agent orange said:
> 
> 
> > Still not sure if I would ever actually wear it though.
> ...


That's 'cause I'm such a beauty, as you well know :blink:.

No my issue is with gold watches in general, I've had a few and never really bonded with 'em. Just a bit too flash looking for my simple tastes I guess. I'm willing to make an exception for Mike's lovely megaquartz though.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I think I prefer Jason's. Or maybe its just the photos. But they're both full of _inner beauty_ :heart: ...and that's what counts. You're all so shallow. :tongue2:

Marmite's not bad either.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> I think I prefer Jason's. Or maybe its just the photos. But they're both full of _inner beauty_ :heart: ...and that's what counts. You're all so shallow. :tongue2:
> 
> Marmite's not bad either.


I`ll go along with that, well except the Marmite being alright bit, it`s delish _mmmm _:tongue2:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ll go along with that, well except the Marmite being alright bit, it`s delish _mmmm _:tongue2:


  Another weirdo comes out of the closet .

Hope there's no evidence of any marmite at your barbeque Keith, a man has his limits you know.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Marmite is lovely! Anyone seen the new paddington Ad campaign?

It would be a nice watch in steel with a blue dial


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

pg tips said:


> It would be a nice watch in steel with a blue dial


What, like this?








:tongue2:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Exactly :yes:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Agent orange said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I`ll go along with that, well except the Marmite being alright bit, it`s delish _mmmm _:tongue2:
> ...


Less of the coming out of the closet references if you don`t mind









Anyway, it`s people who don`t like Mamite who are the weirdos







:lol:


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Anyway, it`s people who don`t like Mamite who are the weirdos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How dare you! Take that back this instant!! Anyway i have no idea what *Mamite* is.......i just know i hate *Marmite* and those that like it are ODD!!!!


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Marmite   

Watch  (if it was mine it would not be a regular on my wrist)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

KEITHT said:


> i have no idea what *Mamite* is.......














> i just know i hate *Marmite* but those that like it are* COOL!!!! *unk:


 :tongue2:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

nursegladys said:


> leopard print underwear and Marmite, I would have to be senile to wear it :to_become_senile:


Ouch, Marmite in your underwear. That'll smart.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Ive never really liked gold watches, but as far as the gold SS's go I dont think the pics do them justice. When Jase showed me his I was smitten(and the gold SS   )

Andy

oh and i like marmite (oh man it gets worse)


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Love Marmite Keith, but I have to say I prefer the stainless / blue dial Speedsonic like Gary's (I love that watch :wub: )

Rich


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Marmite's like a poor version of Vegamite, right?! {ducks} :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> Marmite's like a poor version of Vegamite, right?! {ducks} :lol:


No Jon, you`ve got that the wrong way round, Vegamite is like a poor version of Marmite that`s been scrapped from the bottom of a mouldy barrel that had been dragged from a stagnant pond which was next to a great steaming pile of cow shit


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hee Hee, I love the Marmite / Vegamite debate... I like neither and the locals here really do get on their high horse about this topic... tho seems you Poms do too :lol:

(yes im still a Pom as well before someone says something)


----------

